# Baseball really is meant to be played outdoors.



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

The new stadium the Twins play in is FANTASTIC. Have tickets for this afternoon as well.

Can't wait for April 12th, OPENING DAY with the Red Sox.

If you get a chance take in some games this summer.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wish they woulda got the retractble roof. I can't see a few of the southern and latin players liking it too much in april. oh well i am fricking pumped to go. might not happen until june or so, but still looking forward to it.


----------

